# How to catch a worm



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I got an email this morning that had an interesting suggestion. I have not done it yet myself, but I thought I would post it here and get an evaluation of whether it is going to work from some of you who have more experience in this than I do, and also to offer it as a suggestion.



> I learned a computer trick today that's really ingenious in its simplicity. As you may know, when or if a worm virus gets into your computer it heads straight for your email address book, and sends itself to everyone in there, thus infecting all your friends and associates.
> 
> This trick won't keep the virus from getting into your computer, but it will stop it from using your address book to spread further, and it will alert you to the fact, that the worm has gotten into your system.
> 
> ...


----------



## OneMarcilV (Jul 24, 2020)

That is neat. Worth looking into.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, it's added, but a list you see it at bottom


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

LOL...20 year old thread. I'm guessing spammers already have a work around for it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

they are lazy... instead find a way around, they will send 1000 emails for same time


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> LOL...20 year old thread.


This may be a new record for a zombie thread revival!


----------

